# Farbtiefe einstellen



## Dis (10. Dezember 2002)

Hallo ihr, wo stell ich den die Farbtiefe ein ? Muss ich das vor oder nach dem Scannen machen? 

Vielen Dank schonmal *g*

greetz Dis die nichtswissende


----------



## Kaprolactam (10. Dezember 2002)

Kannst du beides. Vorher wie nachher. Dabei gilt aber: Von nichts kommt nichts, also wenn du mit 256 Farben scannst, dann kannst du kein High-Color Bild draus machen. Die Scanmodule haben üblicherweise Angaben wie "Farbfoto" (256 Farben) oder "Millionen von Farben" (16-Bit). Hier gilt es einen Mittelweg zwischen Qualität und Datenmenge zu finden.
Im Photoshop kannst du das unter Bild -> Modus einstellen.

/Kapro


----------



## Dis (10. Dezember 2002)

Danke erstmal  und noch eine Frage, den das bild was eingescannt worden ist soll eine Farbtiefe von 12bit haben und ich glaube mich erinnern zu können das die Farbtiefe ja gar nicht 12 bit haben kann sondern 8 oder 16 bit. Täusche ich mich jetzt da ?


----------



## Kaprolactam (10. Dezember 2002)

12 Bit ist komisch. Das wären 4096 Farben.

Gängig sind:

8 Bit: 256 Farben
16 Bit: 65.000 Farben
24 Bit: 16,7 Mio Farben
32 Bit: 1,07 Mrd Farben

24 Bit sind dabei empfehlenswert, weil das 8 Bit pro Farbkanal (RGB) sind, das ist die normale und völlig ausreichende Farbanzahl.

/Kapro


----------



## Dis (10. Dezember 2002)

Danke  Also wenn ich in Bild/Modus schau sehe ich nur 8 bit und 16 bit, die angeklickt werden können. Es ist der Ps 5.5. Wo genau kann ich das den da einstellen? Entschuldigung für die Fragen, aber hier in der Arbeit habe ich mein Ps buch nicht dabei da würd ich sonst nachsehn und euch nicht mit diesen Fragen nerven. Sorry


----------



## Kaprolactam (10. Dezember 2002)

Das sind Bit pro Kanal. Also 8 ist schon richtig.

/Kapro


----------

